# Kids Ice Hockey



## polymoog (Jan 26, 2012)

My bf's brother has 2 sons, and one in particular really loves playing ice hockey, so we have started to go and watch some of their matches.

Any and all C&C appreciated, haven't been doing this long ... exif info available on request, but the pics are quite heavily editet in PP (mostly exposure and WB)

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## CMfromIL (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice, were these through glass?

I personally like #4 the best.  Seems to convey the 'action' best.  I've not shot hockey, and I can't imagine the difficulty w/WB.  I do also like #2, good capture of the players eye's on the puck.


----------



## polymoog (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for your comments, CMfromIL  They weren't shot through glass, and the WB was shot to pieces, so that could be why it still looks a little murky, even though I have adjusted Levels amongst other things. It was hard getting good group photos, of more than a couple of players, inevitably I had half a player, or a headless player, halfway through the shot


----------



## AceCo55 (Jan 29, 2012)

Never had any experience with ice hockey - niche sport here in Australia .... so please feel free to completely ignore anything I say as an ignorant Aussie .
I really like #2. Caught the peak action - the blur of the puck(?), the stance of the guy hitting it really suggest speed/motion. I like the composition with the goal keeper in the background and the two opponents facing into the action.
I think #1 also suggests speed and I like that one too.
#4 - I can see the tension in this image ... just before the shot but it isn't as sharp as #2.

We often get the impression that in the "Pro" leagues there is a lot of fighting/violence. Is that the case or it that a problem with our media looking for sensational stories?
Would you say parents are worried about the safety of their kids or are there modified rules or I have the wrong impression???
Thanks for posting.


----------



## polymoog (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi AceCo55  Thanks for your comments  Was at another match y/day so might upload some more pics later in the week. I also feel that a couple of the images came out a bit soft. Re violence in the sport, it is a contact sport, but there are rules and people get sin binned if they break them ... there has been a spate of head injuries/concussion in ice hockey recently, in premiere leagues, so the authorities are looking into that, to see if there is any single factor behind it. At kids level they aren't allowed to bump and tackle in quite the same way, there was one story where it was alledged that kids at a training were encourgaed to fight, but that was a sensationalist newspaper, with an info drought .. you should have seen the match y/day, an under 10's match, and the 2 refs were about 12 as well, they controlled the match very well, and all the players accepted their decisions without question, even when being sin binned for minor fouls.


----------



## AceCo55 (Jan 30, 2012)

There is indeed something special about kid's sport. 
When I have tried to watch ice hockey on TV, the puck(??) moved so fast, I had trouble seeing what was going on (bit like trying to watch squash). Is that my eyes or if you know the game, you know where the puck is. The action is certainly hectic.


----------



## polymoog (Jan 31, 2012)

To be honest, I lose the puck as well, especially if watching a premiere league game  I haven't actually seen that many games, despite living here for 10 years, it's only really this season that I have started to get into it, and take photos.


----------



## photog4life (Jan 31, 2012)

AceCo55 said:


> Never had any experience with ice hockey - niche sport here in Australia .... so please feel free to completely ignore anything I say as an ignorant Aussie .
> I really like #2. Caught the peak action - the blur of the puck(?), the stance of the guy hitting it really suggest speed/motion. I like the composition with the goal keeper in the background and the two opponents facing into the action.
> I think #1 also suggests speed and I like that one too.
> #4 - I can see the tension in this image ... just before the shot but it isn't as sharp as #2.
> ...



in the pro leagues there is fighting and checking... in the pee wee league iot is still a contact sport where you can check... BUT even at a  high school level it is a 100 dollar fine and 2 game suspension for fighting... fighting is ONLY in pro and minors... ANything at or under high school level is against fighting... and these days parents are worried about their kids when they walk to the bus... everybody is way too protective...


----------



## photog4life (Jan 31, 2012)

AceCo55 said:


> There is indeed something special about kid's sport.
> When I have tried to watch ice hockey on TV, the puck(??) moved so fast, I had trouble seeing what was going on (bit like trying to watch squash). Is that my eyes or if you know the game, you know where the puck is. The action is certainly hectic.



ok sorry bout the long explanation didnt realize it had already been responded too...   as for this one it is a opinion so i decided to respond... whenever you play hockey you get a 6th sense on where the puck will be... "the best players happen to have the best hockey sense"

as for watchhing it... you watch the stick not them... when they are in the defensive zone till they hit the blue line they ussally hold the stick with one hand... then from there you just pay attention to the blade of the stick... also when ever some one has the puck most of the players angle towards him...  But again it helps to be a player... Hopefully this helps you... hockey i think is the best sport since it is very action packed...


----------



## photog4life (Jan 31, 2012)

the pics wont work for me either... but it might be my browser..


----------



## AceCo55 (Feb 1, 2012)

"polymoog" and "photo4life"
Thank you so much for taking the time to answer my questions. I will have a look at a hockey match on pay TV (I think you might call it "cable") and see if I can get a handle on the tactics / strategies. Definitely a high "octane" sport.


----------



## RedLeg (Feb 3, 2012)

Polymoog,  my son plays hockey too. what type of lens did you use for these shots?


----------



## melsphoto (Feb 3, 2012)

I really like #2 a lot, nice action shot. I also do sports photography. I do in partake baseball and football. And it takes a lot to get a great shot with the moving. I like to use Manuel, instead of auto. Did you put fast picture taking? And a monopod helps a lot with the shaking.


----------



## Cyclographist (Feb 3, 2012)

I would try shooting with your lens wider open. It's hard to distinguish the players from the background when everything in the picture is in focus. Nice shooting though. It looks a lot better when they are skating into the frame rather than skating out of it.


----------



## polymoog (Feb 3, 2012)

RedLeg said:


> Polymoog,  my son plays hockey too. what type of lens did you use for these shots?


This time I used the superzoom, 18-200 it's a stock Nikon lens and it's the one that came with the camera. I use it if I can get close enough, b/c it lets in a bit more light than my older Sigma 70-300 



melsphoto said:


> I really like #2 a lot, nice action shot. I also do sports photography. I do in partake baseball and football. And it takes a lot to get a great shot with the moving. I like to use Manuel, instead of auto. Did you put fast picture taking? And a monopod helps a lot with the shaking.


I used Manual mode here, and high speed burst mode, it that's what you mean. I never use a tripod or monopod, find them too restrictive. The shots that are too wonky due to my shake, get canned 



Cyclographist said:


> I would try shooting with your lens wider open. It's hard to distinguish the players from the background when everything in the picture is in focus. Nice shooting though. It looks a lot better when they are skating into the frame rather than skating out of it.


I was at F 5.6 for the majority of these shots, and that lens doesn't go much wider esp when zoomed out ... but good point about composition, I also prefer when they are coming towards me, will try to take more shots like that next time


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 11, 2012)

Tighter crop would help these photos alot. There is really not much wrong with the action, just tighten up them up a bit.


----------

